# What kind of music inspires your writing?



## Deleted member 33527

Whoops, I put this in the wrong place...


----------



## Robosquad

Interesting topic. Hope it won't be a problem if I post in it before it inevitably gets moved.

I listen to a number of things when I write, but the requirement is that it has to remind me of life, either lyrically or musically. A lot of the songs I listen to with lyrics when I write deal with the passage of time, if I had to pick a theme.

When writing, I listen to a lot of underground rap, ambient music, and above all, Animal Collective. Holy god, do I listen to a lot of Animal Collective when I write.  Which...probably makes me a pretentious hipster or something.


----------



## Deleted member 33527

Haha, it's okay, I'm a bit of a hippie. I'm pretty sure if I lived during the 70's, I would have been one. The Cranberries is probably my favorite band, and their music is very hippster-ish.


----------



## xxxcyanide

I listen to heavy metal to be honest lol


----------



## mi is happy

Classical esspecialy the song March Slave. An amazing peice of music. It gave me a great idea and every time I listen to it I build off of it.


----------



## Deleted member 33527

I like classical too. Mozart is good.


----------



## mi is happy

Oh yeah. I love his Requiem mass. It's my favorite piece by him. He was such a brilliant musician


----------



## flashgordon

I don't care especially what kind of music, as long as it is melodic and not too loud. I use it more as background noise for when I am writing. I turn it up if I just want to listen, otherwise, it is low and used as ambient noise.


----------



## fantasy girl

When I write I tend to listen to up beat music, like Avril Lavign and Greenday, dont know why but in a way it helps me relax


----------



## RoundEye

xxxcyanide said:


> I listen to heavy metal to be honest lol



I listen to metal music too, but not when I’m writing, nor do I listen to death metal or music with cookie monster lyrics. 

I noticed when I write I tend to listen to music without lyrics or mellow music. Some types of techno without lyrics. I tend to listen to Blues or bands like Pink Floyd most often when I write though.


----------



## C.Gholy

What ever music fits the kind of mood I am trying to write. I find music from games to be really inspiring as well.


----------



## michaelknost

Lately it's been classic rock . . . and John Hiatt.


----------



## Tom88

Explosions In The Sky are great.

Anything with ambiance. Sometimes a lyric may inspire me, but generally its the feel or the mood, so instrumental stuff works great.

Springsteen has been inspiring me heaps, of late.


----------



## seigfried007

Depends entirely on the piece. I usually listen to a lot of soundtracks (Requiem for a Dream, Edward Scissorhands, Lord of the Rings, bunch of others). Lately I've been listening to a lot of Perfect Circle, Tool and Revolting Cocks (been writing rather dark erotica, so it fits).


----------



## kidstaple

Usually, almost anything. On those rare occasions though, I'll break out some Michel Petrucciani. Damn good stuff.


----------



## Hawke

Lately, nothing, because my muse is on hiatus. But generally it's voiceless movie soundtracks used as background noise.


----------



## ThePinkBookworm

I normally listen to classical music, or at least music without words.  Words distract me when I am writing, so just instrument music, classical or movie soundtracks, keeps me focused on my writing.  But having music in the background I just like, nothing to do with inspiring or not, most of the time.

Great forum topic!

Just my thoughts,

 :read:


----------



## Hoot08

Jazz fuels my prose, but classical helps my poetry


----------



## The Backward OX

Hillbilly. Calypso. Sailor's Hornpipe.


----------



## Edgewise

I listen to a song or artist that captures the kind of atmosphere I want to evoke in a poem.

Lately that seems to hover around the Velvet Underground, the Doors, Replacements/Paul Westerberg, and the Fall.  Other times, hip-hop works.  Usually Qwel.


----------



## Edgewise

RoundEye said:


> I listen to metal music too, but not when I’m writing, nor do I listen to death metal or music with cookie monster lyrics.
> 
> I noticed when I write I tend to listen to music without lyrics or mellow music. Some types of techno without lyrics. I tend to listen to Blues or bands like Pink Floyd most often when I write though.



Pink Floyd is an all purpose writing tool.   What kind of blues do you listen to?  I find that the rhythm of blues music is great for calibrating the rhythm and cadence of poetry.


----------



## ross

I like to write without music, but love a bit of weather as a backdrop. Rain or wind!!!


----------



## caelum

Some of the best zen music for me is hard, hard metal.  One album, _Iron_ by _Silent Stream of Godless Elegy_, I must have played, damn, alot.  Probably as many times as that new largest prime number they just discovered.


----------



## quarterscot

The title of my first book is nicked from a Fall song. Which might lead to legal problems, or Mark E Smith beating my brains out, if it ever got published. But, hey, little chance of that


----------



## Split_Infinity

It depends on what I'm writing, but it's usually something intense. I love Two Steps From Hell (movie trailer music, AMAZING), Blue Stahli, Fort Minor and older Linkin Park.


----------



## alexskillz

I believe that a big part of musical inspiration is if you like the music or not. I wouldn't bother listening to something you can't stand. In my personal preference, I would say that most pop and rap is bad for the objective. Anything with very generic lyrics or lyrics in a ranting form is usually bad. I would either suggest instrumental enjoyable music or music with unique lyrics or storytelling lyrics. A good band for lyrics is Thursday, but it is very different.


----------



## kevinpeter

Classical is my best.


----------



## mockingbird

Hi Dreamworx95, I don't listen to any music as it distracts me in an unusal way, but if I did then it would be The Doors - The End or The Music's Over. Real trippy.


----------



## Aravan

I usual listen to soundtrakc, like Pirates of the Caribbean, Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter. But I also listen a lot to wrock  depends on what part of my story I'm in


----------



## TheFuhrer02

When I want some sort of inspiration, I usually tune in to some Hans Zimmer or John Williams. Some Wagner or Korsakov don't hurt, either.


----------



## Vertigo

I don't listen to music _while_ I'm writing- it distracts me. However, I do use music for inspiration in my writing, and generally the stuff I draw from most is U2, Led Zeppelin and sometimes some Green Day.


----------



## ScientistAsHero

Sometimes I listen to movie scores. One of my favorites is Thomas Newman... he's done the music for tons of big-name movies. (Road to Perdition, American Beauty, Revolutionary Road, The Shawshank Redemption, among a whole bunch of others.) I've also been listening to Hans Zimmer's Inception score a lot lately.

When not in the mood for music scores, I usually tend to go with ambient-type stuff or electronic music. AIR, Zero 7, and Underworld are a few good ones.

But it also really depends on what type of story I'm working on. I have one work that takes place in the southeast in a rural setting, and for that one sometimes I'll put on bands like Hem, Grant Lee Buffalo, Ray LaMontagne, etc.: music acts with a little bit of "folksy" or "twangy" styles.


----------



## Aravan

I usually listen to Hans Zimmer, John Williams, Skyway Flyer, All Caps or wrock. But sometimes Natasha Bedingfield, Wakey! Wakey!, Ryan Seiler or Alex Carpenter.


----------



## Sushie

I like listening to all type of musi when i'm writing: rock, pop, piano music, ect...
The one that gives me the most inspiration is piano music! <3


----------



## FCRedd

As a fantasy author I find myself more inclined to listen to classical, orchestral and most definitely Symphonic and Folk Metal for inspiration. Foreign bands such as Eluvietie, Sirenia, Nightwish and Within Temptation help me through writers block rather well.

As I write, however, I tend to listen to instrumental music from either video games, tv shows or movies. Anything that draws me into another world at another time, as long as it has some bearing on my piece. Big on my list at the moment is the music from the tv shows Legend of the Seeker, Game of Thrones & Camelot, as well as the OST from Lord of the Rings and the Elder Scroll and Final Fantasy video games.


----------



## Ms. Poe

Depends on the book-for my novel set in 1990s Seattle, I stick to the 'grunge' sound. For a novel set during the civil war, I find some old Southern tunes. For a gothic-type story, stuff like Midnight Syndicate does the trick.


----------



## DuKane

Anything, so long as its LIVE!
Muse
Floyd
Purple
Ac/Dc

Strangely I've got back into Purcell's Funeral March for Queen Mary?? Clockwork Orange theme aint bad either.


----------



## Zabobula

Oh God where do  I start? 

What helps me to write is can range from rap music to movie score/trailer music. 

I get my inspiration from anime, movies, and video games; and within those categories they all have music that I like which helps me to think.

Anime: Noriyuki Asakura(Rurouni Kenshin), Taro Iwashiro(Rurouni Kenshin), Yoko Kanno(Cowboy Bebop, Ghost in the Shell),

Movies: Hans Zimmer(do I really need to list any movies for him) Steve Jablonsky(Transformers), Clint Mansell(Requiem for a Dream/The Fountain), Tyler Bates(300), 

Video Games: Taro Iwashiro(Onimusha 2) Michael Mccann(Deus Ex: HR)

That's enough my fingers got a lil tired. lol


----------



## jburden

The music I listen to when writing tends towards the meditative and the repetitive, or maybe ambient music or jazz.  I rarely listen to something with lyrics when writing, but if I do it's usually with looped lyrics like in electronica.  The one type of music I never, ever listen to when writing is rap.  I love it otherwise, but the stuff is just too damn distracting if I'm trying to focus on my own words.


----------



## Futhark

The music that drives a lot of my writing comes from this guy called Lunar. Click on over to his site. You can listen to his stuff for free, and even download his entire album if you want. Though I'm sure he'd appreciate a donation, if you can afford it.


----------



## MissTiraMissSu

Oh well, mostly listen to video game music when I write, I even have a youtube playlist. (Dubbed 'Chill and Write') I have different versions of my favorite instrumentals and my favorite songs, like 'Seven Nation Army' by the White Stripes and 'I Wonder' by Kanye West, (My favorite song). But the majority of it is still video game music, remakes of 'Bad Apple', What if She Was Un Owen, and battle music from both Dissisia games. I hate silence. It makes me uncomfortable. I love falling asleep to music though, since I can get some pretty wacky awesome dreams. And yes, my playlist often is on just because I love the songs.

There's also a video in there I would suggest to everyone. '29 Ways To Stay Creative' By MrNotFamous. I love watching it when I can't get anything down.


----------



## BobbyKing

Hi

I am one of those who require almost absolute silence to produce a decent writing... :read:

After the writing ordeal is over, I like to blast 70s music to feel free! 

- Electric Light Orchestra
- Journey
- U2

Right now, I am trying to write while my 11-year old daughter is beside me, asking me about the color of my hair, eyes, dimples, etc. (I think it is part of her school project)... :-?


----------



## Cath Humes

Very interesting!  My listening habits whilst musing, planning and researching are oll over the place - recently it's been a mixture of Kate Bush, Gothic Voices, Mediaeval Baebes, Coldplay, Nick Drake, Cliff Martinez and Kate Rusby.


----------



## just-me

I think it depends on what I'm writing about.  Since sadness is what usually inspires me to write, it's often after listening to a bunch of sad songs.  I made this list yesterday:

norah jones: are you lonesome tonight
monica: I'll be right here waiting
nazareth: love hurts
norah jones: wake me up when it's over
damien rice: 9 crimes
a fine frenzy: almost lover
cat stevens: trouble
simon & garfinkle: the boxer
roy orbison: crying
kate bush: all the love


----------



## LuisCypher

Anything by Howard Shore or Hans Zimmer...

Damn... I don't have it on!!
‪Pirates of the Caribbean 3- Soundtr 13 -Drink Up Me Hearties‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Argentum

While I'm writing, definitely soundtrack music or theme music from various videogames, anime (Evangelion, Escaflowne, FullMetal Alchemist, and a few others had really good instrumental music), or whathaveyou. I can't have words unless it's something like Enya or Loreena McKennitt or it distracts me for some reason. Celtic, easy listening, soundtrack music, those help me with mood, helps me boost my scenes and add more emotion to it. Rock music or anything with words in it seems to just be opposite the mood I'm trying to create and usually just ends up distracting me.


----------



## Pamela Davis

During the book I just completed I had a two playlists. One was of classical music. The other, which I used the most, was of heavy metal and rock. I found I could write with the music blaring through my headphones to this head-banging music. I use the same playlists for the writing of the entire book. My mind becomes used to hearing that music when writing so that I can sit down and turn it on and I'm ready to write immediately.


----------



## Robdemanc

It depends on what I am writing.  If I know I am writing a passage that is action, I may listen to house music.  If I am writing a section that is spooky I will use music with a lot of atmosphere etc.    I think it helps.


----------



## Don

Almost every kind. It really depends on just what exactly I want to write about. And just about any music can strike a spark of thought--even annoying ones--which can easily ignite into something creative.

But the one song that has always inspired me above all others, is Art of Life by X Japan.

‪X Japan - Art of Life Live (34:05)‬‏ - YouTube 

Not only did this song inspire my writing, but it also inspired me to change my whole life, which was complete crap at the time. It inspired me to pick up dance and juggling, because from the very first time I heard it, I wanted more than anything else to create an equivalent masterpiece of physical expression sychronised to the music. I haven't quite managed it yet, but I will get there. When I become God (AKA Thomas Dietz).

I've listened to this half-hour epic more than two hundred times. And I still love it just as much as the first time I heard it.


----------



## Razzazzika

It's never really one type of music that inspires any one scene. A scene could pop into my head while listening to the lyrics of a pop song, a broadway song, or a country song. A heavy metal song or a fast techno song could inspire a fight scene. A chill, classical, or piano piece could invoke a nice sad scene from me... I don't know. I listen to all sorts of music depending on the mood I'm in. I mostly put Pandora on my 'whatever' station and see what happens.


----------



## LyricSanders

Personally I listen to Celine Dion lol


----------



## Isobel

For me it really depends on the mood I'm i when I'm writing and the mood I need to be in. The majority of the time I listen to lots of Plumb, especially Damaged. However, lately Keith Urban has my muse. It's crazy, because I don't even have to like the song/artist/genre for it to work.


----------



## kunox

for me it would be
1. beyonce's halo
2. t.i.'live your life

why am I being so spacific. well when I started my book I was dating this girl and we had these two songs. at the same time a lot was happening in my life but I was convivng my univers and the emotions where high. I hear if you want to remember something conect it to an emotion. so anytime I want to remeber what my books about. I play these two songs. it's sutch devine inspirization.

p.s. by the way me and the girl didn't work out... to bad to.


----------



## kunox

actually I forgot
3. jay z forever young


----------



## Hawke

Lately, none. Just the TV on low, as background noise. It's working for me.


----------



## Pamela Davis

I"m finding myself being drawn to certain pieces of music the past few days--a sure sign that another project is about to begin. Whenever I find myself trying to track down a piece of music, searching for a particular type of song, I know I'm starting to develop a new writing playlist. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Jk1

Sigur Ros. Ambient with nonsensical lyrics - unless you're Icelandic


----------



## beanlord56

Any of the seventy bands (all some form of Christian rock) I listen to helps me concentrate on my work, especially Red, Demon Hunter, For Today, Sleeping Giant, and Becoming the Archetype. But listening to the soundtracks from my favorite movies (especially Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and Harry Potter), games (Halo, Gears of War, Darksiders, God of War, etc.), and shows (Avatar) does help to. Sometimes, a particular line, a song title, even a band's nickname for fans, can inspire a plot device, a theme, or even a title.


----------



## sir_vile_minds

I don't really have set music for my writing. I own hundreds of CDs so I just look through them, choose whatever I fancy listening to and stick it on. It could be anything from Jamiroquai or Aphex Twin (when I'm feeling chilled) to Cannibal Corpse or Megadeth (for when I'm angry). I'm more influenced by films and events surrounding me than music which is my inspiration for when I'm practising.


----------



## sir_vile_minds

beanlord56 said:


> Any of the seventy bands (all some form of Christian rock) I listen to helps me concentrate on my work, especially Red, Demon Hunter, For Today, Sleeping Giant, and Becoming the Archetype. But listening to the soundtracks from my favorite movies (especially Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and Harry Potter), games (Halo, Gears of War, Darksiders, God of War, etc.), and shows (Avatar) does help to. Sometimes, a particular line, a song title, even a band's nickname for fans, can inspire a plot device, a theme, or even a title.



Sorry, but I found it slightly amusing that you like Christian rock music but films which have been considered Satanic and/or unholy.


----------



## Antaus

It varies, I normally listen to music that fits what I'm writing. Heavy Metal for violent scenes, rock n' roll for fast paced scenes with excitement, and so on. It really amps up the emotions, plus it help me block out all the other crap going on in the house.


----------



## starseed

Lately? Lot of Explosions in the Sky, Electric President, Fleet Foxes, Iron and Wine...


----------



## J.R. Morin

I find if you listen to moody music appropriate to the mood of your story it really gets the juices flowing. For example, I wrote a rather dark piece (soon to be up for review) called Underestimated, and the whole time I was listening to the dread-inspiring soundtrack to Black Swan. If you need to write something of the dark persuasion, listen to "A Swan Song (for Nina)" from Black Swan.


----------



## starseed

I have to be careful when I have my pandora on random, sometimes the music effects me so much that it messes with the tone of my writing (a deep artistic feeling scene somehow becomes a comedy over the course of a few songs, lol)


----------



## NextGen Writer

Ah that’s a great question:
When I am writing my writers blog, I play R&B. but when I am up with my articles for clients or writing samples, either I don’t play anything or I turn on some Qawali by Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan (hope you have heard about this guy; he was awesome).

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## Script Girrl

I think I'm the only writer in the world who gets distracted when music plays in the background.  I swear.  I can't listen to music when I write.  I'd end up singing the tune, or it would dredge up a memory and crack my idea flow. On the other hand, I'm perfectly fine writing on my back deck with the sounds of lawnmowers, children playing, dogs barking, or crickets chirping in the background.  Don't get me wrong.  I absolutely love music!  If I had to choose between being deaf or blind, I'd choose blind because I couldn't live in a world without music.  I just can't listen to it when I'm writing.  Weird.  I know.

_*Script Girrl*_


----------



## Revekka

I am mainly a rock and heavy metal fan but recently I have expanded my tastes in music. Everything seems to inspire me to some extent and sometimes it's the other way around. I'll hear a song that I've never heard before, and then I'll think to myself "hey, that reminds me of this short story I wrote!"

Peace,

Revekka


----------



## Kyle R

Script Girrl said:


> I think I'm the only writer in the world who gets distracted when music plays in the background. I swear. I can't listen to music when I write. I'd end up singing the tune, or it would dredge up a memory and crack my idea flow. On the other hand, I'm perfectly fine writing on my back deck with the sounds of lawnmowers, children playing, dogs barking, or crickets chirping in the background. Don't get me wrong. I absolutely love music! If I had to choose between being deaf or blind, I'd choose blind because I couldn't live in a world without music. I just can't listen to it when I'm writing. Weird. I know.
> 
> _*Script Girrl*_



I'm the same way. I write in silence. Though, as you pointed out, it isn't real silence. The world is full of sounds.

Music tends to fill my mind, especially since I am a musician by hobby. I begin thinking about the structure of the music, the lyrics, even the instruments involved, and there's no way any type of writing can take place when my thought process has wandered off in that direction.

Some people are good at "tuning out" music, but I tend to "tune in" to it until it occupies my thoughts. Good for listening, bad for writing (for me)!


----------



## AaronTP

I'm going to say that it varies. If I'm in an empowered mood, I'll put in a song with a fast tempo (heavy/power symphonic metal) and my typing will match the speed of the song. If I'm not in a good, empowered mood, it's jazz, classical, and light rock.


----------



## Wegoma

I tend to listen to Symphonic Metal, especially Nightwish. It gives me inspiration and the emotion to write. I don't exactly get distracted by it, it actually helps me write. Though sometimes I listen to piano music, it's nice.


----------



## AaronTP

@Wegoma, love Nightwish  check out Kamelot and Blind Guardian. They're both pretty good symphonic metal bands...I love em...


----------



## Sweetblossom

Normally I listen to music that suits the style of the scene I am writing; it helps get my creative juices flow. 

~ Sweetblossom


----------



## TexanCowboy

Country!


----------



## Gamer_2k4

Most of the time, music doesn't inspire my writing at all.  The only exception thus far is the song "Hand of Sorrow" by Within Temptation, which actually caused me to rewrite part of the plot.

Ironically, though, I've recently begun to write music based on my story.  In other words, writing influences my music rather than music influencing my writing.


----------



## Aello

It really depends on what kind of mood I want. But a couple of favorites are Florence + the Machine and Daft Punk. Recently I've taken a liking to Tunng as well.


----------



## Wegoma

@AaronTP, thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## Ouroboros-A

hip hop (alternative), alternative rock, R&B, some experimental stuff.
all that will cause me to formulate ideas on the next poem idea/theme that may come to mind


----------



## Tatham

I listen to a lot of movie and gaming soundtracks when it comes to spurning my creativity; such as the Blade Runner OST and the more recent Tron Legacy to Bioware and Square-Enix's OST's. All of those synthetic sounds just really do it for me, and when mixed with orchestra it's just magic. I also listen to a lot of industrial rock and metal such as Gary Numan's newer works.


----------



## Geek_Chic

Rock, classic rock, pop, rat pack, classical, J-Rock and J-Pop, pretty much anything that strikes my fancy.


----------



## larryslater

Since my short stories are set in a monastery I listen to Chants.


----------



## jo epic

... i listen to apocalyprica ... Apocalyptica - Hall of the mountain King - YouTube


----------



## Sunny

Upbeat, Dance music all the way (My favorite is Natalia Kills). With my headphones cranked up so loud I'm sure that if someone was sitting beside me they could hear the lyrics clearly. Unless of course I'm trying to bring myself down for a serious scene, then I love my 80's ballads. I love music almost as much as I love to write. They go great together.


----------



## D. Ayers Gray

Recently, The Vitamin String Quartet, I can only write to instrumentals. Anything with words gums up the cogs inside my mind.


----------



## Artanyis

I was thinking about starting a thread like this... but its already here, YAY!
VSQ, good stuff. D. Ayers Gray
jo epic, Apocalyptica, my personal favorite as far as bands go.  They were epic in concert, you should try to catch them if possible.
As far as my music, I listen to what ever fits what I want to write, emotional scenes get sad music, action gets power metal and so on.
Right now I'm listening to a short mix of sad music to get myself in the mood for the next scene I need to write.

The Lighthouse's Tale - Nickle Creek
9 Crimes - Damien Rice
Falling Down - Oasis
Back Home in Derry - Seven Nations
From Clare to Here - Seven Nations
Faithful Departed - Seven Nations

...You may see a theme with seven nations, when they do sad, especially Irish Folk, it hit's me something fierce.

After that I'll move into something smoother, probably the Myst3 soundtrack, epic instrumental and choral that is both calming and exciting, Jack Wall, the composer is up there with John Williams in my book.  For anyone who might want to know, it has a similar feeling to me as Verdi Requiem.  Which will probably sneek into my playlist before the night is out.

Other common lists include Apocalyptica, (Reflections usually) Hammerfall, Godsmack, Disturbed (especially 10,000 Fists), Sunday Morning Coffee, Serena Ryder, FairyTale OST, Tool, SoaD, *Queen *(yes, they were so awesome they deserve the bold underline) Black Sabbath...  I think you get the Idea.

Although Recently I have found Two Steps from Hell, I am partial to Archangel, epic music, in every way you can use the word.  They are sound engineers, not really a band, but they do a lot of the epic battle music for things like Lord of the Rings and 300 and things like that, you can find a lot of their stuff on youtube, worth checking out IMHO.

I'm always on the lookout for really good Neo-classical pieces and new classical pieces, I will follow this thread in hopes of finding some recommendations.


----------



## Vlad_M

Jackson C. Frank ... he only made one record but it is legendary.


----------



## Max22

I like to listen to film soundtracks. They tend to get me in the right mind set.


----------



## D. Ayers Gray

Artanyis said:


> I was thinking about starting a thread like this... but its already here, YAY!
> VSQ, good stuff. D. Ayers Gray



Yeah, it helps me write. Any instrumental does actually. I also do Andy McKee or anything instrumental by Trent Reznor. Being a musician myself, anything with words, I can't do. I get too caught up in the lyrics and can't write. Instrumentals have a certain white noise quality for me.


----------



## Artanyis

> _...anything with words, I can't do. I get too caught up in the lyrics and  can't write. Instrumentals have a certain white noise quality for me._


I know exactly what you mean, it's the same way with me.  The exceptions are the ones I have listened to hundreds of times, with those I can tune out the words and listen to just the sounds.


----------



## wee_clair_064

I like quiet songs that make me think when I'm writing! My new favorite has become anything by Ed Sheeran


**I was listening to an Ed Sheeran song right there and got to caught up singing along! I meant to say anything that makes me think about the lyrics and makes me feel like i can picture whats happening in my head and it makes me think about my writing!


----------



## jakeocallaghan

Classical sets the mind in motion.


----------



## Geminus

Honestly, the only music I can bear to listen to while writing is instrumental dubstep/techno music with no words. If the song has words, I won't be able to focus on my writing. It's easy to "zone into" the beats of a song, but if there are any actual lyrics, they will break the immersion and stop the creative writing process for me.


----------



## cullmeyer

I tend to be in the instrumental crowd. But I do branch out into some more modern metal sometimes. I find some select songs by Lisa Gerrard to be greatly inspiring. Some video game OSTs also tend to do the trick. The Assassin's Creed II soundtrack is one of my favorites. Stuff by Jesper Kyd is quickly becoming my default. Movie soundtracks are my other main feed, consisting of Hans Zimmer, Javier Navarette (Pan's Labyrinth), and some Danny Elfman. I find the songs that help me envision scenes are the ones i listen to most.


----------



## Tiamat

Let's see... to psych myself up for writing, I've listened to:  In This Moment, The Eagles, Hank Williams Sr., Streetlight Manifesto, Mozart, Eddie Daniels, Tool, Coolio, Metallica, Therion, In Flames, Nightwish, Dolly Parton, George Thorogood, Me First & the Gimme Gimmes, Pink Floyd, Beethoven, Foreigner, Apocalyptica, Stolen Babies, Breaking Benjamin, Eminem, Cradle of Filth...  I think I can stop there.  Really, anything.  If I think it's going to fit the mood of what I plan on writing, I listen to it before I get started.


----------



## Trish

I always start off with Lark Ascending by Vaughan Williams, in between it's Vivaldi Four seasons, Enigma, Vide Cor Meum, Billy Joel, Alanis M, Elton John, ELO and I sign off with Pink. The middle changes, but never the beginning or the end....


----------



## Tiamat

You should listen to Eddie Daniels's version of Four Seasons.  It's still the classical Vivaldi that we're all so familiar with, but Daniels is a jazz clarinetist and his version really adds some spunk.


----------



## cullmeyer

_Aphelion_ by Jesper Kyd is the song I start on almost every time. The female vocals in it are a good example of woodless vox – which I love!


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire

Jesper Kyd is brilliant, i got Ultimatum a little bit ago for my birthday. I also like Two Steps From Hell's two cd's, Archangel and Invincible. As of late, those three cd's have been on my book writing playlist. There are others, but i have so many that i can't remember them all.


----------



## authorkid94

Relaxing music helps me think. It's not distracting when you're busy typing away. I absolutely love it. Like classical and such. Paul Collier on YouTube is really good at it.


----------



## Jon M

In my really crummy, thrift-store stereo which only holds three CDs at a time the following are in rotation: _Lift Yr Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven_, disc 1; _Wixiw_; _Born into Trouble as the Sparks Fly Upward_s. It's been that way for about a month now. I'm one of those kids who can listen to the same song or album for long stretches and not get sick of it. Character flaw.


----------



## JackKnife

Gee, I feel so woefully uncultured...

I love my metal - Rammstein, Nightwish, System of a Down, Marilyn Manson, Powerman 5000, et al. I find they really put me in the mood to write grit and gratuitous violence and that's really the sort of genre I have the most fun with.

Sometimes, though, another moment might call for less head-thrashing and more foot-bobbing. I'll flip to the digital music section of my cable selection and put it on the alt rock channel. I've gotten a lot of good stuff this way that I would never have heard of before, like Cage the Elephant, Pendulum, The Stanfields, The Airborne Toxic Event, Of Monsters and Men, etc. Hurray musical exploration!


----------



## Jon M

JackKnife said:


> Gee, I feel so woefully uncultured...


Cool story bro :thumbr:


----------



## Dave Watson

As a 20 year musician, music is the other great love of my life, (don't tell that to my wife or son) so it's weird to me that I need complete silence when writing. Listening to music just completely throws me off as I find myself concentrating on the tunes rather than what I'm putting down on paper. Love it in many shapes and sizes at any other time, but when it's time to get my thousand words for the day, it's just a pesky noisy distraction!


----------

